# Conduit or not in Cook County, Illinois?



## mjchevalier (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi all, this is my first post. I want to install a ceiling fan in our bedroom which has no electrical box in the ceiling. I have attic access above the bedroom to install a ceiling fan electric box bracket and also have access to electrical boxes to tap electric from to supply the ceiling fan. My question is do I have to run the new wiring (approx. a 15 foot run) in thin wall metal conduit or can I use BX for this? Many thanks to anyone that can help me out with this. Located in Wheeling, IL which is Cook County.


----------



## mjchevalier (Jun 21, 2014)

After an evening of no posts on my question, I thought maybe I should clarify my situation and what I am trying to accomplish. I want to put a ceiling fan in our bedroom which has no electrical box in the ceiling. I live near Chicago with the same code as Chicago uses. Can I install this ceiling fan to a joist in the ceiling and run external wiring to a live outlet to supply the power for it, and still be within code? I was thinking about a swag kit or some type of cable raceway. Please let me know because I am in the dark on this. Thank you very much!


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

I have no clue about the rules in Chicago, except they require conduit for everything.

Not sure about the use of MC or Bx cable, or even greenfield .... :huh:


----------



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

Greenfield(FMC) is only allowed in lengths 6' or less. 

Chapter 3 Articles for NM, UF, AC, and MC have been completely deleted, so no use of those at all.

Looks like EMT is the easiest legal way.

Source. https://library.municode.com/index.aspx?clientId=16690


----------



## MrBryan (Apr 28, 2011)

Techy said:


> Greenfield(FMC) is only allowed in lengths 6' or less.
> 
> Chapter 3 Articles for NM, UF, AC, and MC have been completely deleted, so no use of those at all.
> 
> ...


This sounds correct. I used to live in Cook County and had to deal with this a couple times - BX is allowed but only for short runs. I think I recall the threshold being something like 5 or 6 feet as Techy said.
To the OP - EMT is the only code-compliant option for you. However, it can be DIY friendly if you have basic electrical capabilities and access to a bender - you can also buy the pre-formed bends for a little extra $$.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I had the same dilemma about 25 years ago. Bought a Casablanca ceiling fan for the bedroom but the was no box on the ceiling. I bought a braced electrical box and ran BX cable to the nearest junction in the attic. It's worked perfectly ever since.


----------



## curiousB (Jan 16, 2012)

mjchevalier said:


> Hi all, this is my first post. I want to install a ceiling fan in our bedroom which has no electrical box in the ceiling. I have attic access above the bedroom to install a ceiling fan electric box bracket and also have access to electrical boxes to tap electric from to supply the ceiling fan. My question is do I have to run the new wiring (approx. a 15 foot run) in thin wall metal conduit or can I use BX for this? Many thanks to anyone that can help me out with this. Located in Wheeling, IL which is Cook County.


Mandatory EMT. Sorry. I live in IL too. Some say it's driven by union electrical workers others say the fire department.

Either way it puts an enormous cost burden on simple residential construction. It's right up there with fire sprinklers in single family residential.... Burden 100% of homes for fire that may hit one in 10,000... Nuts.


----------



## curiousB (Jan 16, 2012)

Techy said:


> Greenfield(FMC) is only allowed in lengths 6' or less.


Is this true?. I thought they relaxed length limits if greater than 3/8" FMC? Further if you run separate ground conductor there is no length restriction. I don't know just wondering what the experts say NEC states.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

It's a well known fact that the house will burn to the ground if you use any sort of cable in a dwelling located in the Chicago area.

I try to be as code compliant as I possibly can, but some stuff is just stupid.


----------



## curiousB (Jan 16, 2012)

k_buz said:


> It's a well known fact that the house will burn to the ground if you use any sort of cable in a dwelling located in the Chicago area. I try to be as code compliant as I possibly can, but some stuff is just stupid.


Amen. You'd think with 40+ years of data across millions of homes and no statistically higher electrical driven fires than elsewhere in the USA someone would say "maybe this is a dumb rule".


----------



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

The NEC doesnt have any length restrictions on other than 3/8" flex, and the requirement for a wire type EGC after 6'.

Chicago area code amendments are a completely different animal


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

curiousB said:


> Mandatory EMT. Sorry. I live in IL too. Some say it's driven by union electrical workers others say the fire department.
> 
> Either way it puts an enormous cost burden on simple residential construction. It's right up there with fire sprinklers in single family residential.... Burden 100% of homes for fire that may hit one in 10,000... Nuts.


Which of those choices do you think worked to get conduit mandatory? Considering the unions run everything else in Chicago including city government I think it's pretty clear.


----------

